# Tri Pod stands?



## bigolebuck (Sep 20, 2006)

Has anyone used one and did you like it?I'm lookin at getting one at Cabelas in two weeks and wondering if there were any concerns on certain ones to buy.Any info would be great.
Thanx


----------



## JaySee (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't like tripods. To me they seem to big bulky and way to visible for deer. Unless you are rifle hunting and are sitting 100-200 some yards away from the trails, then maybe they would work. Just my opinion.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

They are great in open fields, I use them when I hunt the cornfields in Western Kentucky. Never had a deer spot me in one, but it is rifle season and I do have a .300 Weatherby. :lol:


----------



## bigolebuck (Sep 20, 2006)

Remington 7400 said:


> but it is rifle season and I do have a .300 Weatherby. :lol:


Wouldn't the kik from that 300 knock you over in the stand :lol:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Not if you stake it down! :wink:


----------

